# WCF & Revisions



## scottmaciver (Jul 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if there are many denominations in America which legitimately hold to the original Westminster Confession of Faith, rather than to the revisions?

I'd also be interested to hear of denominations outside of America which hold the the original WCF


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 10, 2013)

The Presbyterian Reformed Church holds to the original WCF.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 10, 2013)

As does the RPCGA.


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 10, 2013)

So does the FCC!


----------



## irresistible_grace (Jul 10, 2013)

I am pretty sure WPCUS does too & there is the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland (down in Texas) that also holds to the original!


----------



## Jake (Jul 10, 2013)

The RPCUS is the only other somewhat large denomination I know of that holds to the original WCF. They also require some other distinctives for elders. The RPCNA (although they also have a testimony which in effect makes some revisions) does as well. The RPC, Hanover Presbytry seems to hold to the original.

The Covenant Presbyterian Church (the paedo-communion denomination where Dr. R. C. Sproul, Jr. is a minister) does. As well as the schismatic and tiny group that Greg Price is affiliated with.


----------



## Petty France (Jul 10, 2013)

By *original* WCF, do you mean the legal version or the illegal version?
The textual history of the Westminster Confession of Faith | Particular Voices


----------



## Tim (Jul 10, 2013)

Jake said:


> The RPCNA (although they also have a testimony which in effect makes some revisions) does as well.



Correct. To be more specific, the Testimony, (set alongside the original Confession) _rejects_ the Confession at some points.


----------



## JimmyH (Jul 10, 2013)

Since I wasn't aware of just what the aforementioned revisions were I did a google search and came up with a closed PB thread in which this explanation by Joe Morecraft was linked. In case there is anyone else unschooled on the subject here it is ;

http://rpcus.wordpress.com/


----------

